# Bikeaufbau für ältere Dame..Hinweise erbeten



## Flexagon (21. August 2013)

hallo, eben habe ich mir überlegt, einen vorhandenen titanrahmen gr. 44 für meine mutter aufzubauen, damit sie ein bisschen radeln kann (die normalen räder für frauen wiegen ja tonnen).
Sie ist 62, sieht aus wie 52, wiegt aber ein bisschen zuviel und genau das soll ja geändert werden.

nun habe ich keine ahnung, was dabei alles beachtet werden muss ( sattel soll bequem sein, aber nicht hässlich oder unschön wirken)...federgabel habe ich, vermutlich kommt eine XT aus 2005 ran.....wie sollte ich vorbau für die sitzposition gestalten? hat jemand tipps?

danke, mfg flexagon


----------



## Bettina (21. August 2013)

Da Schalten gerne vernachlässigt wird: Rohloff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexagon (21. August 2013)

oweh und ich war grade so froh, ein gebrauchtes MTB von 2005 fast geschenkt zu bekommen, wo eben besagte XT dran ist, welche ich bloss umzubauen bräuchte .


----------



## Saitenstreicher (21. August 2013)

Hallo! 
Kauf Deiner Mama lieber ein schönes Alurad mit tiefem Einstieg. Sie wird es Dir danken. Ein Titanrahmen ist etwas für absolute Feinschmecker. Wenn Deine Mama keine Erfahrung mit dem Fahrradfahren hat, wird sie sich, mit einem Herrenrad und auch noch Scheibenbremsen nur hinlegen. (Oder gibt es jetzt schon Damenrahmen aus Titan?)
Ich habe meinen Großvater (versierter Radfahrer (da kein Führerschein) und noch fit in den Knochen) mit meinem 29er Hardtail fahren lassen. Beim ersten bremsen hat er sich fast überschlagen... 
Selbst er nimmt jetzt lieber ein Damenrad aus Alu, weil die so schön steif sind und das Lenkgefühl direkt ist. (Stahlrahmen sind weicher und vom Fahrgefühl schwammiger).
Du kannst Di sowas mal ansehen:

http://www.fahrrad-sofort.de/products/XXImport/Kalkhoff-Entice-Damenmodell.html?cat=165529

Tut mir Leid, dass ich Dir vom Titanrahmen abraten muss.

LG


----------



## Flexagon (21. August 2013)

hmhmhm ok....ist halt schade, weil der titanrahmen rumsteht und ich selber grad an meinem am werkeln bin...ausserdem hörte ich, ein titanrahmen würde ziemlich gut dämpfen und bremsen kann man doch einstellen, oder? es kann sogar sein, dass das noch cantis an der XT sind, muss ich mal nachschaun.


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2013)

Mit 62 ist eine Frau keine 'ältere Dame'  und um Gotteswillen
 keine Rohloff, das Ding ist sackschwer und a.schteuer...


----------



## Flexagon (21. August 2013)

also bevor ich hier noch mehr leuten auf die füsse trete: ist man dann mit 62 "in den besten" jahren, "wohl gereift" oder "jung geblieben" ?

heutzutage haut eh alles nicht mehr hin alterstechnisch...den jungen fallen die haare mit mitte 20 aus und 50jährige haben die figur von 20jährigen...egal..das bild ist wohl ein/eine rohloff?

gerade so ein "typisches" frauenfahrrad wollte ich vermeiden, eher was sportliches und leichtes, was man auch mal mit in den urlaub nehmen kann.


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2013)

Nein, das ist eine 21 Gang Kettenschaltung.

Frauen mögen für den Alltag praktische allwettertaugliche Räder
mit Schmutzfängern, Gepäckträger, bequemem Sattel + Lenker
für eine aufrechte Sitzposition und möglichst noch einen Lenker-
korb "weil es so praktisch ist" 

Deine Vorstellungen, die eher aus dem CC-Knüpplerbereich zu
kommen scheinen (leicht ist schnell) sind hier nicht kompatibel.

Am besten ist es, du fragst deine Mutter welche Vorstellungen
SIE zu einem Rad hat und machst es dann ohne wenn und aber
genau so. Es muss ihr passen und für sie im Alltag praktisch
sein. Man kann nicht im Urlaub 20 Kg Übergewicht (oder so)
abtrainieren, das ist realitätsfremdes, krudes, typisch männliches
Denken


----------



## Flexagon (21. August 2013)

also so bin ich ja noch nie beschimpft worden!!

dummerweise wirst du vermutlich recht haben.

ok, schauen wir mal....nur weiss ich dann nicht, was ich mit dem titanrahmen anfangen soll, ich war so froh über diese idee.


----------



## HiFi XS (21. August 2013)

Flexagon schrieb:


> also so bin ich ja noch nie beschimpft worden!!
> 
> dummerweise wirst du vermutlich recht haben.
> 
> ok, schauen wir mal....nur weiss ich dann nicht, was ich mit dem titanrahmen anfangen soll, ich war so froh über diese idee.



Wenn deine Mutter sehr sportlich ist, spricht nix gegen einen sportlichen Rahmen. Wenn sie aber bisher nur selten Fahrrad gefahren ist, dann eher FRAGEN was sie gern hat, oder? Wäre am besten, mmn.

Fahrrad als Geschenk ist eine schöne Geste von dir


----------



## Flexagon (21. August 2013)

also ich habe nun mal nachgefragt und vollkommen abgeneigt ist meine mutter nicht gegenüber einer sportlichen variante....sie möchte ja selbst ein paar kilos loswerden, nur hört sie nie auf mein männlich-krudes unreales denken, welches besagt, dass man fett weglassen sollte beim essen, egal wie gut es schmeckt .

vielleeeeeeiiiicht bekommt der titanrahmen doch noch eine chance.


mfg flexagon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (21. August 2013)

Kommt halt echt drauf an, was deine Mutter mit dem Rad machen will. Wenn es nur darum geht, in der Stadt rumzufahren, würde ich auch ein Damenrad mit Gepäckträger, Schmutzfänger,... schenken. Wenn es aber um Radfahren als Sport (muss ja nicht schnell sein) geht, sprich mal eine Tour etc. darf es schon auch etwas sportlicher sein.
Ich war letztes Jahr auf einer geführten 2 wöchigen Mountainbiketour und da waren drei der Gruppe älter als 62. Das Alter sagt also nicht sonderlich viel über die Sportlichkeit aus.
Bei meinem Stadtrad geht es mir auch hauptsächlich um Bequemlichkeit mit Gepäckträger, Schmutzfänger, Klingel... obwohl ich "erst" 35 bin


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. August 2013)

Ich finde die Idee super! Mit einem schönen leichten Rad fährt man eher mal spazieren als mit dem schweren Tourenrad. Meine Nachbarin hat sich letztes Jahr mein gebrauchtes Fully gekauft und ist total begeistert, auch wenn sie damit meist nur kleine Touren in der Umgebung fährt. Allerdings hat sie Probleme mit dem Aufsteigen, da sie das so von den Tourenrädern nicht gewöhnt ist. 
Wenn das Bike erstmal fertig ist und sie es überhaupt nicht will, findet sich doch sicher auch ne andere Verwendung dafür 

Ich würde die Sitzposition nicht allzu gestreckt machen, d.h. ein paar Spacer rein, einen gekröpften, nicht zu schmalen Lenker, evtl. Ergon Griffe, auch wenn die optisch nicht der Hit sind. Eine Sattelempfehlung zu geben ist schwierig, jedenfalls nicht so ein 500g Sofa, das ist häßlich und sowieso nicht bequem.


----------



## Flexagon (21. August 2013)

ja, auf etwas sportliches, aber nicht extremes soll es ja hinauslaufen....leider hat mir eben jemand das bike mit der XT, welches ich schon als schnäppchen sicher wähnte, vor der nase weggeschnappt  !!

nun muss ich wieder anzeigen wälzen in der hoffnung, auf etwas ähnliches in gutem zustand zu stossen.


mfg flexagon


----------



## 4mate (21. August 2013)

Ohje, ein Luftgaukler


----------



## Flexagon (21. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Ohje, ein Luftgaukler


 
ein.....was ?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. August 2013)

...Dampfplauderer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexagon (21. August 2013)

ähm....bin ich damit gemeint?


----------



## Veloce (21. August 2013)

Manche Leute haben bei älteren Menschen nur das übliche Raster im Kopf .
Genz praktisch solltest du checken ob deine Mutter mit  einem Diamantrahmen  oder einem Trapezrahmen klar kommt . Dann kannst  du
auf Rahmensuche gehen . Zur Erleichterung beim Schalten könntest  du es auch mit Drehgriffen  probieren .Es ist einfacher auch bei Problemen mit
den Daumengrundgelenken 
Mein Vater fährt z. B  mit 82  immer noch das MTB mit XT/Deore das ich ihm vor 12  Jahren aufgebaut hab .


----------



## scylla (21. August 2013)

Flexagon schrieb:


> ähm....bin ich damit gemeint?



ich vermute mal, das



Flexagon schrieb:


> ... einen vorhandenen titanrahmen ...



vs.



Flexagon schrieb:


> ...leider hat mir eben jemand das bike mit der XT, welches ich schon als schnäppchen sicher wähnte, vor der nase weggeschnappt  !!



war damit gemeint


----------



## HiFi XS (21. August 2013)

Veloce" data-source="post: 10877658"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben bei älteren Menschen nur das übliche Raster im Kopf .
> Genz praktisch solltest du checken ob deine Mutter mit  einem Diamantrahmen  oder einem Trapezrahmen klar kommt . Dann kannst  du
> auf Rahmensuche gehen . Zur Erleichterung beim Schalten könntest  du es auch mit Drehgriffen  probieren .Es ist einfacher auch bei Problemen mit
> den Daumengrundgelenken
> Mein Vater fährt z. B  mit 82  immer noch das MTB mit XT/Deore das ich ihm vor 12  Jahren aufgebaut hab .





 Lese sowas gern!


----------



## Veloce (21. August 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Lese sowas gern!



Ich kenne durchaus einige radbegeisterte  sportliche Menschen über 60 .
Immer geht es darum rauszufinden was paßt damit es Spaß macht


----------



## Bettina (22. August 2013)

Wenn du den Titanrahmen hast, dann mach halt ein paar kleine Umbauten. Z.B. den verstellbaren Lenker von Syntace und einen Sattel, der weder ein Speednagel noch ein Plüschsofa ist. Vernünftige Pedale, mit denen man in normalen Schuhen fahren kann und wo man sich nicht gelich die gesamte Haut vom Schienbein holt 
Und ich hoffe sehr, daß ich mit 62 noch nicht "alt" bin.  Meiner Mutter (73 J.) werde ich eine Rohloff verpassen, da sie immer beim Anfahren Probleme hat (beim Straße queren etc), denn die Schaltung ist dann ja nicht im richtigen Gang, außerdem hat sie mit Pflege und Technik nichts im Sinn. Wenn ich einmal im Jahr die Kette pflege ist das einfach zu wenig. 
Ach ja, sie ist kein Bike-Fetischist und fährt einen klassischen Diamant-Rahmen.
Gruß B
Wenn du keine Verwendung für deinen Titanrahmen hast, gib Bescheid


----------



## Flexagon (22. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ich vermute mal, das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok, ich verstehe es immernoch nicht, aber der titanrahmen und das XT-bike sind 2 unterschiedliche teile, ersteres liegt zuhause und zwotes wähnte ich schon in meinem besitz, um die teile umzubauen .

also ich fahre heute mit meiner mutter zum händler und wir checken mal, ob rahmengrösse 44 überhaupt passt....für den fall das nein hat mein vater schon gemeint, er würde auch gern eine mountainbike fahren...*händereib*...es gibt zu planen und zu tun .

ich werde eh das teil als retro aufbauen, hoffentlich finde ich nochmal was gutes aus den 90 ern, was ich verbauen kann.

mfg flexagon


----------



## Sentilo (22. August 2013)

Mach das nur, das ist eine gute Idee.

62 ist doch überhaupt kein Alter. Ich hab ähnliche Versuche mit zwei älteren Kolleginnen gemacht. Wenn ich mit einer von denen auf Tour war, hab ich ihnen immer das Damenrad unterm Hintern weggezerrt und sie auf das Enduro meiner Frau gesetzt. Erst haben sie gestaunt, was ein Geschoss, aber nach ein paar hundert Metern lief alles wie geschmiert. Leichtes Rad, bequeme Sitzposition, gute Schaltung und Bremsen - was soll schiefgehen? Mittlerweile haben sich die Ladys selber mit neuen Bikes eingedeckt, und über die Hollandmöhren mit Dreigangschaltung krabbeln die Spinnen im Gartenhaus.

Also, nur zu


----------



## Flexagon (22. August 2013)

genauso hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt, vielen dank für diese antwort.

ich bin grad extrem am rumsuchen nach einem bike aus den 90 ern, wo eine halbwegs gut erhaltene XT dran ist, welche ich gleich übernehmen kann...hätte zwar noch ne neue LX und anbauteile, aber das würde sich mit dem rahmen beissen meine ich.

wenn alles klappt, setze ich euch mal ein foto rein.


----------



## Flexagon (23. August 2013)

super, ich hab noch ein bike von 1995 gefunden in relativ gutem zustand, nun kanns langsam losgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (23. August 2013)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Mach das nur, das ist eine gute Idee.
> 
> 62 ist doch überhaupt kein Alter. Ich hab ähnliche Versuche mit zwei älteren Kolleginnen gemacht. Wenn ich mit einer von denen auf Tour war, hab ich ihnen immer das Damenrad unterm Hintern weggezerrt und sie auf das Enduro meiner Frau gesetzt. Erst haben sie gestaunt, was ein Geschoss, aber nach ein paar hundert Metern lief alles wie geschmiert. Leichtes Rad, bequeme Sitzposition, gute Schaltung und Bremsen - was soll schiefgehen? Mittlerweile haben sich die Ladys selber mit neuen Bikes eingedeckt, und über die Hollandmöhren mit Dreigangschaltung krabbeln die Spinnen im Gartenhaus.
> 
> Also, nur zu



Das ist toll! Besonders wenn Leute, die nicht gerade Zielgruppe der Werbung sind, solche Bikes und das Fahrradfahren mit guten Räder für sich entdecken. So soll es sein


----------



## Flexagon (23. August 2013)

ich hoffe ja ganz stark, dass dies bei meinen eltern der fall sein wird.

mittlerweile bin ich auf folgendem stand: mama bekommt den titanrahmen wegens der eigenfederung...papa bekommt meinen alten stevens-stoke rahmen + etlicher teile, die stevens werksseitig verbaut...fehlen mir noch 5 teile dort: schaltwerk,umwerfer, kassette, sattel und kette....und damit kommen wir auch zu einer weiteren frage: da ich eigentlich keine ahnung habe: wenn ich schaltwerk, kassette und umwerfer im netz bestellen will (möglichst gebraucht)...muss ich da auf irgendwas achten wie z.b. durchmesser des sitzrohres, wo der umwerfer befestigt wird oder hinten am ausfallende, wo das schaltwerk dran kommt? oder kann ich irgendein xt schaltwerk kaufen und irgendein umwerfer, hauptsache es ist 3x9 ?

ich könnte nämlich schaltwerk+umwerfer billig bekommen, weiss aber nicht, ob die dann auch ranpassen...ausserdem gibts irgendwas mit langem käfig und kurzem käfig, was ist das denn bitte?


----------



## Schwimmer (23. August 2013)

Veloce" data-source="post: 10877658"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Manche Leute haben bei älteren Menschen nur das übliche Raster im Kopf .
> Genz praktisch solltest du checken ob deine Mutter mit  einem Diamantrahmen  oder einem Trapezrahmen klar kommt . Dann kannst  du
> auf Rahmensuche gehen . Zur Erleichterung beim Schalten könntest  du es auch mit Drehgriffen  probieren .Es ist einfacher auch bei Problemen mit
> den Daumengrundgelenken
> Mein Vater fährt z. B  mit 82  immer noch das MTB mit XT/Deore das ich ihm vor 12  Jahren aufgebaut hab .



Großartig 
Der Herr Papa, aber auch die Tochter ... 
Kompliment an euch beide ...


----------



## Flexagon (13. September 2013)

so, das bike mit dem titanrahmen ist heute fertig geworden, heute nachmittag schlägt die stunde der wahrheit...ob er zu gross ist oder passt.


----------



## Saitenstreicher (13. September 2013)

ich hoffe dass er passt! Gratulation für das Durchhaltevermögen für Deine Mama ein schönes Rad aufzubauen. Kannst Du vllt ein Bild reinstellen? Mich würde interessieren, was Du für ein Schmuckstück gezaubert hast!


----------



## Flexagon (13. September 2013)

heute nachmittag hole ich es und fahre gleich ein proberündchen...mal schaun, wie es sich anlässt mit titan, sowas soll ja gute eigendämpfung haben.

ansonsten ist es nix besonderes...ich hatte ein bike mit xt/xtr aus dem jahr 2006 gekauft und quasi den rahmen ausgetauscht...leider passte die vorgesehene gebe judy SL nicht, weil es nun doch ein 1,1/8 steuersatz war und nicht 1 zoll wie gedacht.

fotos stelle ich dann rein .

mfg flexagon


----------



## Flexagon (13. September 2013)

hier mal 3 fotos, wie geagt, nix besonderes und auch sicher ein stilbruch für titanfans, aber ich hoffe, für mama reichts:


----------



## barbarissima (13. September 2013)

Schaut super aus! Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es der Mama passt 

PS: Spitzenmäßiges Projekt!


----------



## HiFi XS (13. September 2013)

Flexagon schrieb:


> hier mal 3 fotos, wie geagt, nix besonderes und auch sicher ein stilbruch für titanfans, aber ich hoffe, für mama reichts:



und wenn es so weit ist dann sag uns auch, wie es ihr gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexagon (14. September 2013)

da bei uns gerade dorffest ist, sind wir noch nicht zu einem test gekommen, das wird wohl erst am montag....aber es wurde schon kritisch gefragt, wo sich denn bitte der seitenständer befände  .


----------



## barbarissima (14. September 2013)

Und kläre sie bitte vor der Testfahrt auf, dass es keine Rücktrittbremse gibt


----------



## Flexagon (14. September 2013)

gute idee


----------



## 4mate (14. September 2013)

Durch den Einbau einer Federgabel mit nicht geringem Federweg in einen Rahmen, 
dessen Geometrie konstruktiv als   Starrbike oder  einer Federgabel mit höchstens 60-80mm
Federweg ausgelegt wurde, haben sich die Winkel von Steuerrohr und Sattelrohr  drastisch verändert,
Steuerrohrwinkel dürfte um die 66-67° haben, der Winkel des Sattelrohrs bei 71-70° liegen.

Ich sag' mal: Die Fahreigenschaften dürften dadurch sicher "sehr interessant" sein,
 bergab, bergauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, in der Ebene ...


----------



## Flexagon (14. September 2013)

ich bin damit aus der city nach hause gefahren und es fuhr sich nicht schlecht, aber ich werde die hinweise mal beachten und evt. was abändern...wie gesagt, erstmal schauen, was mama im endeffekt sagt dazu.


----------



## Flexagon (17. September 2013)

ok, die sattelstütze muss gekürzt werden, damit der sattel noch weiter runter kann, der rahmen könnte geradeso passen von der höhe her....meine mutter entwickelt langsam interesse daran, weil sie auf einem hometrainer saß, der eine sportliche position hatte.....das ganze gegenteil halt von einer hollandmöhre, welches ja in ihrer vorstellung DAS fahrrad ist.


ich berichte weiter .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flexagon (30. September 2013)

so, mama fährt nun (von mir verdonnert) jeden 2. tag eine runde.

fazit: sie stellt fest, dass es spass macht und wesentlich besser geht als a) gedacht und b) ihr altes fahrrad.

ergo ein erfolg das ganze .

nur ein problem hat sie: sie meint, die sitzposition könnte ein stück weiter hinten sein....nun wurde mir erstmal klar, warum man eigentlich ein bike richtig austesten sollte, bevor man es kauft.

meine frage: wie könnte ich abhilfe schaffen? hülfe ein anderer vorbau auch? oder gibt es sattelstützen mit einer art schiene, wo man den sattel etwas verschieben kann?

danke mfg flexagon


----------



## Veloce (4. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt Sattelstützen mit mehr Setback . Check aber erst mal das Knielot. Wenn die Kurbel parallel zum Boden steht sollte das Lot hinter der  Kniescheibe angesetzt mittig durch die Pedalachse gehen wenn das Großzehengrundgelenk ( Gelenk vom dicken Onkel ) mit der Pedalachsmitte fluchtet . 
Wenn das in Ordnung ist  einen längeren Vorbau montieren .


----------



## Flexagon (4. Oktober 2013)

ok danke, das check ich dann gleich mal.


----------

